# Natalia Strelchenko murdered



## arpeggio

Natalia Strelchenko, a concert pianist was murdered on August 30.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3218755/John-Martin-partner-concert-pianist-Natalia-Strelchenko-charged-murder-Manchester.html

Is anyone familiar with her work?


----------



## brotagonist

I admit that I have never heard of her, but I am shocked  She doesn't appear to fit the profile for a targetted victim.


----------



## Taggart

brotagonist said:


> I admit that I have never heard of her, but I am shocked  She doesn't appear to fit the profile for a targetted victim.


When a woman is found murdered, there is a 50% chance the partner / spouse is the one responsible. In this case, the partner has been charged.


----------



## manyene

A terrible waste of a great talent.


----------

